# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Насколько безопасно использования Mac OS и Win7bootcamp на одном макбуке?

## Krokus

Использую в качестве основной оси Win7 для работы на макбуке. Также на нем же разумеется имеется macos. В работе крайне важная безопасность стремящаяся к 100%. Но разумеется хотелось бы иметь возможность просто по серфить в инете с этого же мака. Насколько операционные системы на моем маке "разделены"? То есть если я подцеплю какую-то заразу или еще что-то пользуясь macos повлияет ли это на Win7, возможна ли кража данных или проникновение другого рода находящихся на win7(ssd то один)?
п.с. Можно/нужно ли продублировать эту тему и в windows разделе?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vladovs

Такой же вопрос можно задать и для совместного использования Линукс и Виндоус. Тема актуальная, учитывая рост доли Мас

----------


## olejah

Последние тенденции показывают, что вирусмэйкеры взялись таки за Макось. Наверное сказался рост ее популярности. Когда Вы работаете в одной из систем, нужно думать именно об этой системе, как не заразить ее. Кроссплатформенные вирусы конечно есть, но я бы не стал рассматривать возможность "переползания" вируса из одной системы в другую. 

В случае с линуксом - Окна вообще без специальных утилит не видят тамошнюю ФС и мне кажется, что и злостный троян не увидит. Обычно вирус нацелен на одну из систем и большего ему не надо. Хотя, повторюсь, есть кроссплатформенные, реализованные в виде Джава-аплетов например.

----------


## vladovs

Наверное, как и в Виндоус принципы заражения идентичны: уязвимости системы, уязвимости программ, установленных в систему, ну и посещение опасных сайтов с включенными скриптами

----------

